# Pish Pads



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

Does anyone use Pish Pads? I'm trying to switch my puppy from potty pads tp Pish Pads. She's good about peeing on them but doesn't always poo on them. Weird! Also do you think it's bad to have more than one pad down. I have one in the room where they sleep and one in the kitchen. Eventualy I will want to take the out of the kitchen but I'm worried she will keep going there. Any thoughts?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Go back to the basic training with her for a week or two to get her on track. 

I keep a pad upstairs and one in the kitchen. I thought about taking the one up in the kitchen, but it is no big deal so I leave it down. If I pick up the pad, the dogs don't go there.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barbi0000_@Feb 6 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Does anyone use Pish Pads?  I'm trying to switch my puppy from potty pads tp Pish Pads.  She's good about peeing on them but doesn't always poo on them. Weird!  Also do you think it's bad to have more than one pad down. I have one in the room where they sleep and one in the kitchen.  Eventualy I will want to take the out of the kitchen but I'm worried she will keep going there. Any thoughts?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33776*


[/QUOTE]

Whats the difference between Pish Pads & Potty Pads? Ive never used them so I dont know.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

ARen't pish pads the washable kind?








I do good to keep my regular laundry up







...I don't want to have to worry about keeping wee pads washed!







I like the disposable myself.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 6 2005, 02:30 PM
> *ARen't pish pads the washable kind?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can't imagine saving them up to wash them either. Something about having dirty pee pads in the washer and dryer where regular items will be sounds sort of disgusting.... I guess there is nothing wrong with it, really, but just the idea of it........


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> > ARen't pish pads the washable kind?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KathleensMaltese_@Feb 6 2005, 06:34 PM
> ****The best deal I have found for incontinence pads is at Sams club, they are large enough to fold in half, place in the box, and than flip over when needed. Way thicker and more absorbant than what you buy at Pet Smart called Wee Wee Pads.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33852*


[/QUOTE]

With two dogs that potty indoors 99% of the time, I spend a ton on pads and would like to find some that are less expensive than the ones I'm paying $26 for a pack of 50 from PetSmart. 

I have friends who are Sam's Club members who could get those for me but you say they can be turned over. Is there not a plastic backing on them? The plastic keeps the pads from leaking on the floor. Could you tell me about the Sam's Club pads... which department are they in, brand, quantity in the package, pad size, etc. and I'll have someone pick some up for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I use people incontinence pads. I buy 150 pads for 38$ shipping included size 23" x 36". I cannot tell you about the Sam's Club pads, but the ones I use have a plastic backing, you cannot turn them over. But that does not mean that they are 100% leak proof. That's why I use also a plastic tray. I also buy incontinence pads at HEB 30" x 36". I put the big one in the tray and the smaller one half way on top. Most of the time I have to change only the smaller one. 










I have the pads only at ONE place. BUT I don't have an upstair. If we are doing something in the laundry room and I have to change the pads place, Alex will NOT go on them. After realizing that he has not done his business for a while I have to kick him out to do it. He is very peculiar. This is his personal toilet and he won't go anywhere else in the house.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> > ***The best deal I have found for incontinence pads is at Sams club, they are large enough to fold in half, place in the box, and than flip over when needed. Way thicker and more absorbant than what you buy at Pet Smart called Wee Wee Pads.
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33852
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > > ***The best deal I have found for incontinence pads is at Sams club, they are large enough to fold in half, place in the box, and than flip over when needed. Way thicker and more absorbant than what you buy at Pet Smart called Wee Wee Pads.
> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33852
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I buy a box of 200 pads from ebay. It is 36.00 or 38.00 with shipping. I don't know if this beats sams club, but I like it. I think the actual purchase is 16.00...but the shipping is 17 something to me. It might be cheaper to you. The ebay name is gloho. He carries them quite often.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I get the Assurance brand human pads from Walmart. They are $5.33 a package. The # in the package depends on the size pad. I use a larger pad (23 X 36) and they come 18 to a package. They are the cheapest I've found.


----------

